
Dictionary of Numbers | xkcd - kercker
http://blog.xkcd.com/2013/05/15/dictionary-of-numbers/
======
pulak
Unfortunately, the extension only gives context to one of the three figures
mentioned at the beginning of the post..

------
shacharz
Brilliant idea!

